# R32 GTR Cluster Bezel



## Romulus22 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ok guys I***8217;ve tried searching for a little while now with no luck besides one on eBay for a crazy price. I***8217;m looking for just the plastic bezel that surrounds the gauges. I***8217;m not sure if this is something that can be factory ordered from Japan/UK/Australia? Or if someone just has an extra laying around. Included is a picture of mine that I***8217;m wanting to replace and you***8217;ll see why. 

Thanks
Todd


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Romulus22 said:


> Ok guys I’ve tried searching for a little while now with no luck besides one on eBay for a crazy price. I’m looking for just the plastic bezel that surrounds the gauges. I’m not sure if this is something that can be factory ordered from Japan/UK/Australia? Or if someone just has an extra laying around. Included is a picture of mine that I’m wanting to replace and you’ll see why.
> 
> Thanks
> Todd





Hi Todd


I am sure we have one in good condition in stock. Give us a call I can get one in the post today for you:thumbsup:.


regards MGT


----------

